# Displaytext



## gjwell (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,

I'm having troubles with the display text module for Tivo Web Plus. It just doesn't seem to do anything.

I have installed the displaytext module and this appears fine in Tivo web.

I have installed newtext2osd in /var/hack/bin

I have set the permissions fro both the bin directory and newtext2osd with chmod 755

I have tried to execute the command line

/var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 30 -t "hello world"

and nothing..  It's got to be something simple? Any ideas

Thanks


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

/var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 20 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0730, Time to wake up the Pappa"


This is a line called from my crontab at 7:30. 

I remember x and y are positions on screen, some of the others are background and foreground colour can't remember the others.

Should work, try transfering it in binary mode, or is that non-bin?. I forget?.

Have you tried to use the tivoweb module that called newtext2osd?


----------



## gjwell (Oct 14, 2006)

I tried your command and still nothing <humph>. I am going to reinstall some of my hacks anyway as I seem to have some sort of resource problems, maybe I will get display text working after that. I seem have to reboot Tivo each day to get TivoWeb and telnet working again for some reason.

I tried running Tivo Web Plus which I really liked unfortunately my Tivo didn't as it ground Live TV to a halt, especially when running the Oz Tivo Widget which constantly accesses TivoWeb Plus. (My GF is really enjoying my Tivo hacks  ) .

I have now put on Tivo Web, EndPad and Vserver. Has anyone had any resource problems with running these from startup? It may just be displaytext not working and each time I try it starts the downward spiral. I think I will need to go back to basics and add things one at a time to determine the problem (either that or do a lot more reading on linux so I can try and diagnose the problems). Any tips/ideas greatly appreciated. 

Geoff


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If it helps, I found tivoweb expects the file newtext2osd to be in /var/hack/bin

Mine was in its own directory /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd

To fix I did the following:

cd /var/hack/bin
mv newtext2osd newtext2osd2
cp newtext2osd2/newtext2osd ./newtext2osd

displaytext in tivoweb now works.


----------



## gjwell (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice. The file is installed in the correct directory. I have been trying to execute it at command line anyway. Still no luck I have the feeling it may be my copy of the file?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I've just checked and I'm using version 1.4 from here:

http://www.geocities.com/wyngnut2k/

ftp> dir
200 PORT command successful.
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list.
total 0
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 41672 Nov 8 11:41 newtext2osd

I do remember having the same problem as you (no display), so maybe thats what fixed it?


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but....

Does anyone know the mapping from the background/foreground colour NUMBERS to actual COLOURS??

Thanks

(I'd sort of hoped that the displaytext TW script would have drop down lists for them, but it doesn't


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I used good old trial and error


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

It's somewhere in a thread - I was reading it just yesterday. What I can't find is the displaytest module itself. The page it was on Guild something) just reloaded instead of going to a download screen.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Here's what I found:

0 Clear
1 Light grey
4 White
5 Black
6 Blue
7 Green 
9 Yellow
11 Red 
29 Orange
34 Pink

Now, could you mail me the displaytext module please?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I added a clickable colourbar to it a few months back, see attachment.

[edit] just added a preview so you can see what the text will look like before you send it to the tivo


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Colour values under 16 are best avoided - I think they are meant to be semi-transparent, tivo doesn't display the right colours for them anyway.

0 is ok as a transparent background colour though.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

smokie said:


> Now, could you mail me the displaytext module please?


If you start HERE, there are links to all you need


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks Mike. Phil, that web page just loops back onto itself for me - maybe an IE7 problem, I never reach the download page.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

The link should open another window - do you have popus blocked?

The displaytext module is here

and the required newtext2osd executable is here


----------

